

Tell HN: Translating Gaia (and Offering Bounties for Languages) - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/Translating%20Gaia%20GPS%20and%20Offering%20Bounties

======
andrewljohnson
One more note on my post... We're doing a Droid app too, so I think we'll be
doing other languages as well.

I'm not yet sure what the languages are on that platform though.

------
nanexcool
I'll be doing the Spanish translation.

------
BoppreH
Portuguese translator here.

